# Anyone else having hot flushes during the 2ww?



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

i am on day 7 post day 3 embie transfer and most days I have been getting hot flushes, which seem to be getting worse - I am loads of oestrogen (three progynova per day orally, two vaginally and 2 patches) and 100mg of gestone, all of which seems like a lot? just wondering if this is normal or if I should phone the clinic?

Thanks all and good luck with your waits
lots of love
Ceci


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Ceci

On this last cycle I got loads of hot flushes, would find myself (sorry gross image) literally wiping sweat off on the tube, and needing to shower the minute I got home, 
I think both progesterone and oestrogen can do this but I didn't have it on previous cycles where I have been on more oestrogen,  

So I'm really hoping it is a good sign for you like it was for me!! 

Love 
Livity x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

I only had hot flushes on one of my cycles, and was using pessaries. That cycle did result in my ds so hoping its a good sign for you too   

Good Luck


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks Kate and Kate for your very sweet messages - really boosted me thank you so much - I am now not to worried to phone the clinic and am going to see how we go (on the long count down to OTD!) - and not be too upset about sweting away here as I am writing this!

lots of love and   
C


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ceci


I hope its a good sign!
I have been getting hot flushes but put it down to the progesterone! This is my first icsi so i am not sure what to expect. I did get bad af pains on thu and fri not all the time but on and off. My otd is not till the 30th so ages to go!


Good Luck


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya

I also ad hot flushes only couple ov times tho and i ad a   on sunday hope its all good news 4 u lot    


Gemma
    xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Gemma and congratulations on your BFP!

love
C


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

just wanted to say you guys are all probably right and hot flushes seem to be a good omen as got a lovely unexpected BFP!


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi there

I am 10days post day3 transfer and I have had hot flushes over the last couple of days, extreme fatigue, AF cramping, and early evening yesterday I 
started to feel nauseous, DH had to stop the car. Today the nausea came on again late morning and now it is back again just now.... not sure what is 
going on as I keep feeling that AF is on its way and yet the clinic told me to test on 6th Sep; I have been naughty and done a few HPT (including 
yesterday but it came up BFN).... I am only 2 x 400mg Cyclogest so maybe it is making me have all of these symptons.

I hate this 2WW, have even had a massive blowout with hubby last night and I feel bad today cause I took it all out on him 

sending you lots of     and a big 
We are all there with you, you know xxxx


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

PS have had the most horrible burning hot (.)(.)... they are all swollen and sore


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hazy the 2ww is total torture hun - and the 6th seems ages away and I am not surprised you are taking it out on DH the hormones and stress drive us all    and    and   

your symptoms sound hopeful and am sending you lots of              

love
C


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

im having hot flushes too which ive never had on any other cycle but then again ive taken progesterone on any other cycle and also ive noticed a damp feeling down below which ive never had before although it doesnt seem so bad today in fact it must of been so damp yesterday my white underwear had turned black from the my black trousers which i thought very strange...lol

i am now 5dpt on a day transfer blastocyst.


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Bumping  this up as I am having tremendous hot flushes, affecting chest, face and neck. I woke up the other night with beads of sweat on my brow and a pool of wet between my boobs. TMI perhaps but this has been happening since 7dpiui.... I am on Cyclogest 400mg twice a day, no other meds. 

Phew ! Having a bit of a warm moment just now as I type!  

Kaybee xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

ooooh good luck kaybee it was a good sign for me


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Ceci.. Actually this thread has given my PMA a boost. I have never had such hot flushes ever, not with my last PG in 2009, at all.

Feeling good today.  

xx


----------

